# Packaging folds in a new dress shirt



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

What is the mose efficient way to quickly remove the folds from a new dress shirt? I tried a quick (15 min.) soak in some water w/ a bit of detergent and then laundered in cold water on delicate.

Fold lines are still present.

Any tips for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I drop them off at the laundry and pick them up when they're done.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

A new shirt should be properly laundered. That should also resolve those pesky folds.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Wash Dry Iron.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

Unfortunately washing and ironing is the only thing that seems to work for me.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

I received a tip tonight....will report back tomorrow if it works.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a tip from a trusted lady-friend last night.

I soaked the second shirt overnight in the sink w/ 2 cups of white vinegar per gallon of warm water. The water was not discolored in anyway when I checked on it in the morning. Laundered the next day (warm, delicate) and then some minutes in the dryer (low heat) until slightly damp. Hung dry and the creases were gone. I dont mean to imply that the shirt was black tie ready, starched and pressed, but no creases and no wrinkles to speak of.

She also told me the vinegar will "lock in" the dye (in this case, a pale lavender) into the fabric and prevent fading as well. Cant comment w/ certainity as to the second part (seems a bit of a stretch in my eyes), but it did work on the creases.

Just FYI. 

DISCLAIMER: I think vinegar is fairly benign in the concentration listed (although undiluted it is quite acidic), but procede with caution before using this on YOUR dress shirt. Obviously I cant guarantee anything since all fabrics are different.

Prost!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Musick said:


> I got a tip from a trusted lady-friend last night.
> 
> I soaked the second shirt overnight in the sink w/ 2 cups of white vinegar per gallon of warm water. The water was not discolored in anyway when I checked on it in the morning. Laundered the next day (warm, delicate) and then some minutes in the dryer (low heat) until slightly damp. Hung dry and the creases were gone. I dont mean to imply that the shirt was black tie ready, starched and pressed, but no creases and no wrinkles to speak of.
> 
> ...


Honestly, paying $1.85 to have same day dry cleaning service seems a lot more efficent than that. Or shell out $1 at a laundry mat and take some other clothes and spend 30 mintues in wash, another $0.50 and 20 mintues for drying, and 10 minutes ironing.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Nerev said:


> Or shell out $1 at a laundry mat and take some other clothes and spend 30 mintues in wash, another $0.50 and 20 mintues for drying, and 10 minutes ironing.


As stated in my initial post, I already laundered it. Creases were still there.

As for ironing, I avoid it as much as possible. Like the plague really.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Musick said:


> As for ironing, I avoid it as much as possible. Like the plague really.


Is there any reason behind this? Just a few minutes of ironing, and I mean a few as in 2-3 minutes, will pretty much iron out (hence the pun) almost any fold, line, or wrinkle. They shouldn't damage your shirt either if you are doing it correctly.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Musick said:


> Fold lines are still present. Any tips for me?
> 
> Thanks!


Just iron it right out of the package with lots of steam. Takes 5 minutes


----------

